# Preferred Quail Gun....



## coveyrise90 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just curious as to what yall like.... for a me, I like the traditonal SXS but I also use an O/U quite a bit.


----------



## namrettes (Oct 7, 2012)

AYA #2 in 28ga / SKB in 20ga


----------



## Sam H (Oct 7, 2012)

My first gun @ 12yrs old was a savage 311 20ga sxs...I have tried multiple since then mainly o/u - some semi's...some 40yrs later....I'm back to a sxs to stay...I guess , as the old saying goes...."Get back to what got you there"


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 7, 2012)

As long as it's a 20 I can live with it...


----------



## OrlandoBrent (Oct 7, 2012)

I shoot a Remington 16ga semi-auto because that's what I have. It was my great uncle's. Once I start booking some new business, I'd like to get a nice O/U, maybe a 28ga.


----------



## doublebarrel (Oct 7, 2012)

I carry a 20,16 or 28 gauge side by side when i bird hunt. BB


----------



## pine nut (Oct 8, 2012)

I shoot an O/U better but I'm mad about it!  I want to use a side by side just because I "feel" like that's the way it should be done. I bought one last year and have used it since the few times I have hunted this winter and spring.  Nobody had birds so I didn't get to go much.  I may haul an old model 12 to the pheasant fields this year because it belonged to my Grandad and then my Dad.  They are both gone but maybe it will feel like I'm sharing a hunt with them.  It won't be fun to haul it around too much though.


----------



## ROAM (Oct 8, 2012)

over/under for me! nothing wrong with a sxs though! In my mind as long as it has two barrels I'm going to consider it a 'traditional' choice.  One of these days when I've made more progress through my 'wish list' you can bet there will be a nice sxs in there somewhere.


----------



## muckalee (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll take an automajik every time.  There aint nothing as Southern as walking up behind a spoke ribbed pointer with an ole plain barrel sweet 16.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 8, 2012)

SXS double 12 guage. 60 years with the same ld New York Arms backlock gun made around 1898. Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

Parker repo. 20ga. straight stock double trigger.

The first shotgun i shot was a Savage Fox model B 20ga. so the SxS feels right for quail.


----------



## ROAM (Oct 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Parker repo. 20ga. straight stock double trigger.
> 
> The first shotgun i shot was a Savage Fox model B 20ga. so the SxS feels right for quail.




Okay....I'm envious


----------



## mclellandk (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet 16 for me


----------



## Jriley (Oct 9, 2012)

I use a Fox model B with the splinter forend  or a Parker GHE. I grew up shooting SXS, so that is what feels right to me.


----------



## redlevel (Oct 11, 2012)

Parker 20 gauge Trojan Model
Browning BSS 20 gauge Sporter

For a while in the late 60s/early 70s I used a Browning Sweet 16.  It was a quail killing machine.  I switched back to the 20 gauge sxs as I started getting older.


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 11, 2012)

*1969 Armas Erbi SCI France*

Beautiful, classic Spanish Side by Side, 1969 Armas Erbi SCI France Model 20 ga. 3 inch magnum side by side with 26 inch barrels choked improved cylinder and modified. Engraved case colored receiver with false side plates. Checkered wood has beavertail for end, original recoil pad, and pistol grip cap.


----------



## shotgun (Oct 11, 2012)

FRANCHI 20 GA RENASIANCE ELITE.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2012)

SxS 20 ga but I might run my new Sweet 16 out there this season...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am shocked at the number of bird hunters still using SXSs... its great to see!

For me, I like my old Miroku SXS as well as a nice little Beretta 687 28ga. And maybe, if some negotiations go as planned, I'll be adding a nice English hammer gun to the safe.

Adam


----------



## kingofcool (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of starting with a sxs.  Am I crazy?  Should I do O/U instead?


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 12, 2012)

Guess as I approach 60 I've gotten set in my ways. I favor a pump, and have a variety of Ithaca Model 37's, Remingto 870's, Browning BPS, and just acquired a Winchester Model 12 made the year I was born. Man that owned it passed, and to his son it was "just an old gun". I paid $160.00 for it, and it's been a long time since I've got this much enjoyment for something that cost me so little. Goona try some doves with it shortly


----------



## speedcop (Oct 13, 2012)

20 ga. LC Smith SXS


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 13, 2012)

been shooting a SxS .410 last year or so.


----------



## 28gage (Oct 14, 2012)

Light is better, so I shoot a 28ga Franchi Fenice.


----------



## swamppirate (Oct 15, 2012)

Savage/Valmet 330 in 12 ga.  Mod/ imp cyl


----------



## bigalc (Oct 19, 2012)

AYA 12ga SxS, 25inch barrels(approximately, I think its a metric thing)


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 20, 2012)

bigalc said:


> AYA 12ga SxS, 25inch barrels(approximately, I think its a metric thing)



The whole thing with 25" barrels started with EJ Churchill in England. I think his thought was if you have short barrels with a skinny tall rib, you have the impression of a long sighting plane but in a more compact and faster handling gun.

I love them.

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Oct 21, 2012)

coveyrise90 said:


> The whole thing with 25" barrels started with EJ Churchill in England. I think his thought was if you have short barrels with a skinny tall rib, you have the impression of a long sighting plane but in a more compact and faster handling gun.
> 
> I love them.
> 
> Adam




That's part of my train of thought with a 26" barrel and while a 28" barrel is a mere 2" longer...it seems ALOT longer in the field...sort if bizzare....I guess that's why my favorite barrel is 26" for quail(just seems faster), plus it's what I learned on...


----------



## muckalee (Oct 21, 2012)

Sam H said:


> That's part of my train of thought with a 26" barrel and while a 28" barrel is a mere 2" longer...it seems ALOT longer in the field...sort if bizzare....I guess that's why my favorite barrel is 26" for quail(just seems faster), plus it's what I learned on...



If I am shooting quail i like 26" or even shorter; if its doves then 28" or longer.....


----------



## Jay Bee (Oct 28, 2012)

Started with a Stevens 311 12 ga. in 56, still have it. My main gun for birds is a 20 ga. Garbi, have had it for about 8 years. Over the years i've had LC Smiths, Fox's, Ithica's & Berettas. I guess I'm a SxS hunter.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 29, 2012)

Jay Bee said:


> Started with a Stevens 311 12 ga. in 56, still have it. My main gun for birds is a 20 ga. Garbi, have had it for about 8 years. Over the years i've had LC Smiths, Fox's, Ithica's & Berettas. I guess I'm a SxS hunter.




As you JayBee ,like I said my first sxs was was a Stevens 311...I bet it was the first sxs for ALOT of American bird hunters careers...I'd be curious to see a poll of what gun was the first sxs given/used or bought to get them started...
And as the saying goes "The apple doesn't fall from the tree" as my current/final choice of bird guns is the Fox Gun,some 46yrs later...The "Daddy" of Stevens!


----------



## fatduckboy (Nov 2, 2012)

Gonna start with an o/u Franchi instinct 20


----------

